# Does anyone know more then I have been able to find.



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello to everyone.. I have not been around or as active as I had been before  . Anyway the reason for my post is I have recently taken in a six month old red nose pitty from an abusive home. Now for the back story.... ok so I love love love animals and I have a super soft spot for pits as I own two one rescue am staff Lola and my little man Duncan who is an apbt. Anyway so I get a call last week from a friend that knows this girl that moved here from Texas and has a 3 yr old female apbt well when she moved here she got another dog a 4 month old red nose. Well her boyfriend decides that he hates this dog and basically was trying to kill it by abusing it. He was beating it with a broom handle and leaving it locked up all day in this little cage in a muzzle that was too small for him. So he called me and told me what was going on and I told him to go take the dog and give it to me so that I could get it the f out of there. He got dropped off to me last Thurs night and is this incredibly sweat but super thin little dog. His face is all cut and scabbed and scared from the muzzle but none the less he is just an incredible dog. I wish I could keep him but I really just don’t have the room so I am going to keep him for a few weeks to a month so that he knows that all people aren’t goanna hurt him. He has really opened up and is following me around the house everywhere I go, if I go outside he lays by the front door till I come back and loves to snuggle up on the couch with my other dogs. Ok that being said I had the girl send me his papers through the CKC and I was wondering what you all know or thought about his blood lines. Here we go his name: Double R's Imperial Guard. His blood lines: Razors Edge, Chaos, and Wellingtons. Sire: KC's Rowdy Ramsey (AP-03496996), Dam: Meachams Its a Rain Day in Texas (AP-03508832). I could care less about all the blood line stuff I just care that he is out of that place and in a good home now till I can find a great permanent arrangement.. Thanks for the help everyone, oh and I will post a pic or two of him in my pics in a bit..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well I didn't find anything. Hopefully someone else can!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for taking the little one in and I hope you find him a great home. 

I'd work something out definitely with your vet or a local shelter to get him neutered before placing. It would be great if you could foster him and work with an APBT rescue to find him a suitable owner if possible.

CKC is not considered by most to be a reputable org as they do not require proof of heritage to reg a dog. If the pup is not reg with either ADBA or UKC I honestly won't bother researching the ped. JMO on it.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah I know they are not thats why I was asking if anyone else had any info. I am going to have him fixed before he goes anywhere my girlfriend works at a vet here and we get a good dicount on the dogs we take in. As far as placing him I have already contacted the aspca and another local apbt rescue in the area to ensure that he goes somewhere good. Like I said before I dont care what he is I am just glad he is safe and is loved from now on. Thanks


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

scottronics01 said:


> Yeah I know they are not thats why I was asking if anyone else had any info. I am going to have him fixed before he goes anywhere my girlfriend works at a vet here and we get a good dicount on the dogs we take in. As far as placing him I have already contacted the aspca and another local apbt rescue in the area to ensure that he goes somewhere good. Like I said before I dont care what he is I am just glad he is safe and is loved from now on. Thanks


 Cool! Best of luck!!!!up:


----------

